# Happy Holidays to you all!



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is my track from an album called Figgy Pudding Vol.3. Its my take on the Vince Guaraldi Trio classic "Christmas Time is Here".


The best of the season to you all!


[video=youtube_share;tSGqjNBJML4]http://youtu.be/tSGqjNBJML4[/video]


----------

